# Pictures from shoot



## *Luna* (Mar 15, 2007)

So I know it's a dude and all but it's still my first shoot and something to be proud of. This is from the magazine shoot I did a couple weeks ago with none other than Young MC LOL... take a lookie... 

http://fairchildphoto.com/1261_nvm/content/index.html

and feel free to listen to this while you look at the pix... LOL

http://tinyurl.com/yr9mr2


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 15, 2007)

I think you did an awesome job with taking these pics....


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 15, 2007)

Young MC---That brings back some memories!!  LOL The pics looks great--even tho he has got a bit chunky lol (still soo cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_I think you did an awesome job with taking these pics...._

 
Thanks but I didn't take them. They hired me as the MUA. Thats why I said I know it's not much to be excited about because I basically did concealor, blot powder and lip conditioner... but lemmie tell ya... it's WORK keeping the shine down on a dome like that ;-) It was worth my time though because it got me in the door for their next issue. I'm hoping it will be a steady job with this magazine.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, how cool is that!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Thanks but I didn't take them. They hired me as the MUA. Thats why I said I know it's not much to be excited about because I basically did concealor, blot powder and lip conditioner... but lemmie tell ya... it's WORK keeping the shine down on a dome like that ;-) It was worth my time though because it got me in the door for their next issue. I'm hoping it will be a steady job with this magazine._

 


LOl i feel like such a ass.... lol anyhow let me backspace some....

You did a beautiful job with the MU... he looks very natural


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_LOl i feel like such a ass.... lol anyhow let me backspace some....

You did a beautiful job with the MU... he looks very natural_

 
LOL Thanks girlie... I did my best ;-)


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 15, 2007)

Great job!!  His skin looks fabulous!  This must have been exciting!!


----------



## little_angel (Mar 16, 2007)

hey that looks awesome! north valley magazine, huh??? they asked my husband to model for them, but we moved back to alaska right before the shoot would have taken place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would have loved that for my portfolio...


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little_angel* 

 
_hey that looks awesome! north valley magazine, huh??? they asked my husband to model for them, but we moved back to alaska right before the shoot would have taken place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would have loved that for my portfolio..._

 
Really?!?!? Do you remember who he talked to there? They have a great staff from the people I have met so far. When did you move back??? I would have loved to have a mini shopping get together! LOL


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_They hired me as the MUA. Thats why I said I know it's not much to be excited about because I basically did concealor, blot powder and lip conditioner... but lemmie tell ya... it's WORK keeping the shine down on a dome like that ;-) It was worth my time though because it got me in the door for their next issue. I'm hoping it will be a steady job with this magazine._

 
how exciting!!!
Congrats hon! you did a wonderful job!


----------



## little_angel (Mar 17, 2007)

Ahhh I'm not sure, they contacted him through Modelmayhem.com. I remembered seeing you were from Chandler and I meant to send you a message, but then I moved


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 19, 2007)

Luna, 
You did a great job very nice


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

Young MC!!  I loved him back in the day, and on Celebrity Fit Club....nice job on the shoot!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 23, 2007)

Luna, great job. He looks very comfortable. LOL I had to laugh though, you did do a good job on keeping his dome shine free.


----------

